# 96 watt PC light bulb



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I have about 12 of these for sale if anyone is needing a 96w PC light (square pin).
6700k daylight

I am selling for $20 each.

Let me know if anyone is interested and I can bring them to the meeting. I am listing here as I want to avoid shipping these.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Got two of them reserved for you. I'll bring them to the meeting on Saturday.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Still have 8 left if anyone is interested.

Square pin


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I got the lights and put them in my Coralife 2x96 fixture 8 days ago. I didn't realize how old and faded my lights had become. The new lights were very bright and in fact, I run 1 for 9 hours and the other on a seperate times for 5 hours. Plants are perling much more than before and the Ludwigia Pantanal and Tonina Belem have doubled their growth rate. Unfortunately, my Cuba and Aromatica have also doubled and need a major trim. I may just run the 1 light for awhile and see what happens.

Thanks Chris. These were a bargain. I only wish my other 36" light used square pins instead of straigt pins.

If you still have them next meeting, I will definately get 2 more to use next year or to get a straight to square converter.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Mike

I know a cheap and easy (may be ugly but...) to convert from straight pin (german) to the square pin (US).

Glad those lights worked out for you! I have 2 96w straight pin lights I could give you at the next meeting but they have been up for about 7 months so I doubt they would be any good for you either...

If you are interested in converting the straight pin to square pin, I can find the link that explains it....i just converted mine so I could use the bulbs


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Mike

Here is a link showing how to do the conversion

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=161504&hl=

I used airline tubing cut in little pieces to slide over the connecters, but this shows a different way.


----------

